# Huffman Dam/Mad river?



## cajun willie (Jun 2, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone ever fishes around the Huffman Dam. I run across it a few times a week and it looks "fishy". Was thinking about throwing a rod in the back pack and doing some prospecting. Not looking for any big fish, I'll be fishing with the ultra lite. Just didn't want to waste my time. 
Thanks in advance. 
Bill aka "cajun willie"


----------



## greenghopper (Jun 14, 2010)

I think you can possibly fish the north of the dam, but you have to hike in. I drove my car on the access lane at the top, but was quickly "escorted" out by the MetroPark police. Apparently that is a bike lane only and no cars are allowed. It's weird because I did not see any signage at either side. As for the south side of the dam, that area might be restricted. I did not see any access points at all. I think the area belongs to Miami Valley Conservatory.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

It's been a few years that i have fished there, but you can access it via the Metropark on the NW side of the dam.....there is a small lake there where you can launch small boats, I think you are limited to elecric trolling motors. The lake is pretty shallow, I have caught a few smallies out of there. If you go around to the N end of the lake where the river flows in, there is an island and i have seen guys pulling crappie out of the brush around there. There is also a trail that runs N along the river giving you some nice shoreline access w/some nice deep holes....
Mike


----------

